# Help on developing an Inventory control spread sheet for Rhinestones and transfers



## biglar (Dec 27, 2010)

I am starting to do rhinestones transfers. I am needing to develope some kind of an inventory control and cost control of my purchase and items in inventory for the stones, transfers and finished shirts with the transfer applied. I know that some people use QB and there is an plugin available for screenprinters available from Ryonet. Is there a plugin for rhinestone inventory control and cost control? Or has anyone developed a good spread sheet in excel or other program that captures all the necessary info for a person to keep an inventory of the various supplies that are used in making rhinestones transfers and finished rhinestone shirts for retail. I have a limited budget and do have excel. I also have a very old version of QB that would have to be updated and because it is so old I would have to have Intuit tech support help to up grade my information to the latest version.
If you have developed a good spreadsheet would you be willing to share it with us? Any help will be appreciated. THANKS!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I never came up with a good accounting method due to the inability to keep accurate account of all those little stones. I buy by the pound so there goes the numbers - I always see some on he floor, counter, etc so there again goes the numbers. I am happy to know which colors and sizes I have on hand and if I can do that and keep count on how many leave my facility - then I am happy.


----------

